# Good price from Clausing on 4.5MT to 3MT Spindle Sleeve Reducer



## Rata222 (Jan 30, 2020)

If you are wanting a  4.5 MT to 3MT spindle sleeve (Part # 7686) -  Clausing is now selling them for $31.77.    I received mine. The taper and concentricity checked out good.

Word of caution on shipping -  Ask for USPS priority shipping.  My credit card was charged an additional  $20.05 for shipping. Knowing that was a bit high for that small 2lb box, I called and inquired if there was a handling charge.  I was told that was what UPS actually charged them. No additional charges were added.       I was kindly told that next time I could request USPS and it should be cheaper. 

Thought I would pass  along this good deal if anyone  needs to fill an empty spot in their toolbox.

 (BTW I verified with UPS, the actual freight cost on the package was $12.06.   But…. Still a  great price.)


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 31, 2020)

That Clausing will now allow shipping via USPS is good to know.  Last time that I asked about it, they were using only UPS.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks Rata , not that I can think of what I could use this for , heck for $30 some bucks I'll get one for the 5917 and make an empty spot for it .


----------



## Tenpounder (Mar 4, 2020)

Super! I just contacted them today looking for one. Hopefully Erin gets back to me. Thanks for the info


----------

